# Update on E60 M5



## jafo (May 21, 2004)

Spring delivery!!! SMG to start followed by 6 speed manual a year later.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Please cite your source!

Thnx,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Sorry, but there are no plans for manual transmission at the moment.

Source : Interview with the Managing Director of M-GmbH at the Paris Motor Show.


----------



## jafo (May 21, 2004)

You heard it here first. :rofl:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

jafo said:


> You heard it here first. :rofl:


Hey J.A.F.O.

So no source?? :dunno:

Basically you know as much as i do 

Tah-tah! 

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## jafo (May 21, 2004)

Once again, you heard it here first!


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

jafo said:


> Once again, you heard it here first!


Hey, so what does the Magic Jafo Eight Ball say about an M5 touring? I'd like very much to hear that here first.


----------



## jafo (May 21, 2004)

Only know what's coming to the US. No touring for now with a V10.


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

jafo said:


> Spring delivery!!! SMG to start followed by 6 speed manual a year later.


7 speed smg but only 6 speed manual?....It would take whole new transmission.

Also from Eugene....home of the Ducks.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

uter said:


> Hey, so what does the Magic Jafo Eight Ball say about an M5 touring? I'd like very much to hear that here first.


How about this one??!! :dunno:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Jim in Oregon said:


> 7 speed smg but only 6 speed manual?....It would take whole new transmission.
> 
> Also from Eugene....home of the Ducks.


Hey Mr. Drivas :thumbup: Your boys are kick'n a$$ at the #1 spot  Have you thought about going to Miami on New Years day and watch'em beat Sooners :dunno: ?/!!

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

beewang said:


> How about this one??!! :dunno:


 :wow: The touring with the M-sport package would look mighty good in Le Garage de Uter.

Think it's likely that'll be an option able to be ordered in the US in the near future, or not 'til the end of the model cycle.


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

beewang said:


> Hey Mr. Drivas :thumbup: Your boys are kick'n a$$ at the #1 spot  Have you thought about going to Miami on New Years day and watch'em beat Sooners :dunno: ?/!!
> 
> cheers,
> 
> beewang :bigpimp:


Yep, USC is doing a job on most of the teams. It'll be a great game with Oklahoma.....unless they get upset by UCLA or Notre Dame.


----------

